# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρια

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας!!
Η αδερφη μου βρηκε ενα περιστερακι μικρο
Εχει ολα του τα πουπουλα.Το ειχαν καποιοι τσιγγανοι και το βασανιζαν
Τωρα το εχουμε,το πηγαμε στον κτηνιατρο και μας ειπε οτι ειναι μια χαρα,μας ειπε να το τασουμε θρηματισμενο καλαμποκι και κριθαρι
Θα ηθελα να μαθω τα παντα για αυτο
Επισεις αν μας μαθει καλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναερχεται στο σπιτι?


Σε λιγο ανεβαζω φοτο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οριστε και οι φοτο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφο!! Πανο και μπραβο σου που το πηγες στον κτηνιατρο να το κοιταξει. εαν το κρατησεις για αρκετο καιρο και συνηθισει 
το μερος ναι θα μπορει να γυριζει πισω σε εσενα. φροντιζε ομως να πλενεις καλα τα χερια σου!! καθε φορα που το πιανεις και εας μην εχει κατι.

----------


## Paul

Πολυ ομορφο περιστερακι!!!!Και τα δικα μου τετοια ηλικια εχουν περιπου (τα μικρα)!!!!Εγω προσωπικα τα ταιζω την τροφη που εχει στα πετ-σοπ για περιστερια αλλα οι γονεις των μικρων περιστεριων μου σπανε τους σπορους και ταιζουν τα μικρα τους. Εσυ να του δινεις για αρχη σπασμενο καλαμποκι, σιταρι και κριθαρι και οταν μεγαλωσει να του δινεις την τροφη για περιστερια (ειναι λιγο ακριβη αλλα εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος). Επισης, να ξερεις οτι το να εχεις περιστερια χρειαζεται πολυ δουλεια (στην αρχη δεν το ηξερα, αλλα μετα το καταλαβα...). Εγω καθε μερα καθαριζω και απολυμενω τον περιστερωνα μου γιατι καθε μερα κανουν πολλες κουτσουλιες και απο τα φτερα τους παραγεται ασπρη σκονη που εγω εχω αλλεργεια...Επιπλεον, δεν πρεπει να εχουν καμια επαφη με τα αλλα ζωα σου επειδη πετανε και κολλανε ασθενειες απο αλλα ζωα. Και βεβαια, σχολαστικο καθαρισμα χεριων για θεματα υγειινης....Οτι αλλο χρειαστεις ρωτα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τα πλενω ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!
Το ξερω ειναι δησκολο ηδη καθεται στο χερι μου(οχι στο δακτυλο).
Ποσο καιρο πρεπει να το κρατισω για να μαθει να ερχαιτε... ... θα καθεται και στο χερι μας?
νομιζω ειναι αρσενικο γιατι πισω στο λαιμο του εχει χρωματα!!!
Ευχαριστω για ολες τις πληροφοριες

----------


## Paul

Δεν εχει σημασια που εχει χρωματα στο λαιμο γιατι και τα θηλυκα εχουν χρωματα!!!Οσων αφορα την ερωτηση σου, πιστυω οτι ειναι λιγο αργα να το εξημερωσεις και τωρα καθεται στο χερι σου γιατι ειναι μικρο και φοβαται αλλα μετα που θα μεγαλωσει δεν θα ερχεται. Για να το εξημερωσεις θα πρεπει να το εχεις απο μωρο και να το ταισεις στο χερι. Εδωσα σ ενα φιλο μου ενα μωρο περιστερακι για να το ταισει στο χερι και να ειναι ημερο και αυτο εχει γινει σαν παπαγαλος, δηλαδη ερχεται στο δαχτυλο σου, το ταιζεις στο στομα κλπ αλλα θελει πολυ δουλεια!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!
Αλλατο περιστερι απεβιωσε σημερα και μαλιστα πριν λιγες ωρες!

----------


## Paul

Λυπαμαι πολυ...Μαλλον ηταν αρρωστο...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ωχχ! τι κρίμα!! Δεν το περίμενα, η αλήθεια είναι, έτσι όπως ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το post.....

----------


## lagreco69

> Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!
> Αλλατο περιστερι απεβιωσε σημερα και μαλιστα πριν λιγες ωρες!


Τι λες τωρα!!!! λυπαμαι Πανο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν ηταν αρρωστο απλος δεν ετρωγε!

----------


## Ηρακλής

λυπάμαι πολύ Πανό!

----------


## panos70

Επρεπε  να το ταισεις με συριγγα και αλεσμενο σιταρι-καλαμποκι  ,κριμα στο πουλακι

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν πιραζει 
Απο το να παιθενε βασανιστικα στους τσιγγανους παιθανε με την ησιχια του!!!

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Μάλλον δεν ήταν σε θέση να φάει ακόμα μόνο του! Κρίμα... Μη στεναχωριέσαι, εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το ξερω δυστιχως!!

----------

